# Seiko F1 Chronograph



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

My other unusual arrival. This is a Seiko F1, usually branded as Sportura, but this has the cheaper 7t92 movement.

Model 7t92-0HJ0

Really odd, I've never come across one before but I was quite pleased to snap this up when it was listed on e.bay.
Google shows...very few, it's obviously not a UK release, but makes a nice rare addition.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me just how many different watches have come from Seiko. Fascinating pictures, and I love the pic showing the Seiko Mickey Mouse adjacent to the Seiko chrono - it exemplifies this proliferation of different Seiko watches over the years. My own Seiko collection, both mechanical and quartz, seems to be growing, and I also like some of the watches produced by the Seiko subsidiaries. Collecting and recording Seiko watches and history could, in itself, be a lifetime's occupation.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

> I also like some of the watches produced by the Seiko subsidiaries.


I like this one (Alba Roox AHAD001), but I waited too long and now it has been discontinued. (vendor image)


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that fascinating picture normdiaz. I have just acquired a quartz clock by "Alba" and I wonder if it relates to the Alba of the watch you show here. I have just noticed that the Alba Roox you show is a solar example - doubly interesting.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

THREAD HIJACK!!!!

Shall I start an Alba thread too?... :biggrin:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

> Thanks for that fascinating picture normdiaz. I have just acquired a quartz clock by "Alba" and I wonder if it relates to the Alba of the watch you show here. I have just noticed that the Alba Roox you show is a solar example - doubly interesting.


What I found interesting was Rolex's one-time challenge of the Roox name, claiming it was too close to "Rolex" and might cause buyer confusion. The challenge was not successful.

http://www.ipd.gov.hk/eng/intellectual_property/trademarks/trademarks_decisions/decision/DEC199918425OP.pdf


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Fascinating stuff - no hijack intended Kev :smile:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'll let you off Honour, I wasn't that cross. :biggrin:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Seiko did a few F1 watches when they sponsored the Honda F1 time some years ago Kev. A couple were released in the UK but not yours.

They also did black and white versions of yours - but i have never seen a blue one


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I missed the black and white one on e.bay yesterday oddly enough Barry, I forget where but I think it was in Australia.

Rubber strap, looked quite cool but I wasn't falling over myself for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

another hijack......... sorry but Ms Fanny Shuk Fan Pang :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BarryW said:


> Seiko did a few F1 watches when they sponsored the Honda F1 time some years ago Kev. A couple were released in the UK but not yours.
> 
> They also did black and white versions of yours - but i have never seen a blue one


Big M's son in law bought one a while back, not sure if he still has it or not. I remember one of these sat in the window of a local jewelers for literally years. I seem to think it was around £3.5K !!!


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

No wonder it sat around at that price. That looks like one of the gears from the F1 cars that they sold with some of teh higher end watches.

I got hold of a LE (700) Honda 7L22 watch a few years ago - and love that one


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

mine here


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BarryW said:


> No wonder it sat around at that price. That looks like one of the gears from the F1 cars that they sold with some of teh higher end watches.


Yep, it was in the window for an age, I notice this one has a different gear wheel but what you got might have been depending on which bits of the gearbox was still intact.













*Brand*



Seiko



*Model number*



SLQ021



*Gender*



Mens



*Series*



Sportura Limited edition



*Movement*



Kinetic- Chronograph 38-jewels, caliber 9T82A



*Case material*



Stainless steel



*Case Diameter*



45 mm



*Case Thickness*



17 mm



*Case Back*



Screw-down See- Thru case back with sapphire crystal.



*Hands*



Luminous hands



*Dial color*



Black dial,with Arabic Numerals



*Features*



Dress watch, Limited Edition, Comes with Authentic Gear Ratio Wheel Once Used in a F1 Honda Racing Car, ratio wheel (12 cm) , Chronograph, Luminous hour, minute and second hands, Automatic power generator, Stopwatch minute and 1/10 second hand, Stopwatch measures up to 12 hours, 6 minutes in 1/10 second increments, Energy depletion forewarning function, Overcharge prevention function, Duration of full charge is approximately 1 month, Titanium carbon nitride plated , Stainless steel case, screw-down crown, selector buttons, Anti-glare sapphire crystal, Sapphire crystal see-through caseback, 100 meters/330 feet water resistant,calendar Date at 4 o'clock.



*Crystal*



SapphireCrystal



*Band material*



Carbon fiber plated-stainless-steel



*Clasp*



Push Button deployment.



*Water Resistant*



100 meters.



*Warranty*



2 Year Warranty.



*Retail price*



$ 6,200


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Did someone mention Alba??

Here's an AKA Unicorn by Alba :biggrin:



















Those F1 watches are real beauties :thumbsup:

John :smile:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i like that sako micky mouse !! i have a couple M.M. cheepies even a spiro agnew watch.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Fking Abla. Seriously?

It is a piece of pi55 to start a thread on this forum, how has a quick snap of my *SEIKO* F1 generated a load of responses about sub-brand Alba gear?...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Since my post upset you I would remove it but obviously I can't edit it..

I didn't realise that I'd committed a cardinal sin that warranted swearing, I'd best go and flog mysely with a fresh pouting!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

:biggrin: Self flagellation is not necessary, but I condone it if it makes you feel better.


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

johnbaz said:


> Did someone mention Alba??
> 
> Here's an AKA Unicorn by Alba :biggrin:
> 
> ...


This thing is beautiful! I love "unicorn" watches! Where can i find one?


----------



## WatchWatcher36 (Sep 29, 2007)

Seiko Sportura chronos look the best, the ones from a few years ago were the best looking ever made, but I cant find any now.


----------

